# I'm going on an adventure



## jeanniecogan (Sep 25, 2017)

I am taking Charlie, Daisy and Bonnie to South Carolina. We are going to visit my son Matt and a good friend. While i am there i am going to LOOK FOR A PLACE TO BUY. We are tired of the weather here and we are so far from shopping of any kind.

So i will keep you posted and a little prayer will help.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Sep 25, 2017)

Oooooh that does sound like an adventure! I hope everything goes well for you and you stay safe in your travels. Look forward to updates.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 25, 2017)

This must be exciting for you! Do you have any specific places lined up to look at? You got a prayer from me ☺! When are you leaving? I want to hear all about it, we might be changing locations when my husband retires, it is scary but exciting to think about.

What is the weather like where you are now? Are you in Kentucky? I always imagined Kentucky to be moderate in weather.

Good luck in your search! Have fun!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 25, 2017)

You must be planning to do some driving on the trip. That will be fun! Good luck with your adventure.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 25, 2017)

im going to one of the great horse communities , perhaps you have heard of Aiken, SC. they still have places to tie horses in town.

Matt, my son is one of the lucky farriers in that area. They have large community of drivers like us. therefore, lots of activities. many minis. ive wanted to move there ever since Matt and Summer moved there, 8 years ago. they both do 3 day eventing.

im just sooo excited.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh, I hope you find a good place. No wonder you want to take your horses with you this time!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm so jealous! That sounds incredible. I too hope you find a suitable place.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 26, 2017)

I have heard of Aiken, I can't imagine a much more equestrian place to move, I can see why you are excited! Guess you won't have to search for a good farrier! Are you looking to live in a horse community? Do they have places that are like housing developments for the horse person or am I thinking of somewhere else? Or are you looking for more of a farm type place with room to roam?


----------



## PintoPalLover (Sep 27, 2017)

That sounds soooo exciting for you Jeannie ! Best of luck


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 4, 2017)

Jeannie where are you!!!

We need an update!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 5, 2017)

well here i am in so carolina, the weather is ok and i have been seriously looking for a new home. we have seen land, houses and mostly mobile homes. still looking for the perfect place. i just found the bearings for my cart and had them put in, so today after we look at a couple houses i will get to go for a drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2017)

Mobile homes are wonderful. I miss mine, we sold it when we took over my mom's house. It was SO much easier to care for.

House hunting is hard work, so many things to think about and decisions to make. Good thing you can go for a drive to clear the mind and relax.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 6, 2017)

cayuse, you are exactly right , i haven't had the energy to drive. that will change tomorrow. we are deciding between a piece of land and a piece of land, hehe. will keep you posted.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Jeannie! How is the adventure going?


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 17, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> cayuse, you are exactly right , i haven't had the energy to drive. that will change tomorrow. we are deciding between a piece of land and a piece of land, hehe. will keep you posted.


Been there! We finally decided on a piece of land over a piece of land



Now finally, four years later, I think we are going to build a house on it!

Can't wait to see what you decide! Good luck.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 17, 2017)

we bid on a beautiful 3.5 acres and were turned down because they wanted to sell 10 acre parcels , after all the discussion. now i am looking at two homes, will decided tomorrow evening after i see them both again in the afternoon. one is a gorgeous brick house with only 1.25 acre , also a barn and coach house. the other is a floor plan we had seen in a mobile home that we just both loved then and still, it just isn't exactly where we would like it to be. ho hum, ho hum, what shall i do


----------



## candycar (Oct 18, 2017)

Don't settle on something unless you really need to! After driving by it every day, and wishing it was ours, we waited 10 years and hocked our eyeballs to finally get our "dream home".


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 29, 2017)

How is the adventure coming along?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 31, 2017)

welllllll, im soo depressed. we turned down both of those houses for one reason or another. one last one to look at around here. more money than we wanted to spend but!!!!!!! what a house. perfectly flat 3.08 acres. all i could say to Mike was, but the house, but the house. everything we ever wanted. over priced but "what a house". we are having a few problems but if you all said a little prayer, we might make it happen.

it has a cute little barn, just big enough for hay and charlie and daisy. keep your fingers crossed for us. i just love it here. i should know by Friday.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 1, 2017)

I will muster up all kinds of positivity and a prayer that you get your house. Three acres sounds perfect.

My husband and mom have been looking at property for about six months around here and it is so difficult to find anything that is 1. Suitable for a mother in law situation 2. Suitable for horses and 3. Within budget.

We are OK where we are, but would like more land and elbow room. And that is as scarce as " hens teeth".

You have to beleive that you will find the right place at the right time.

Do you ever go on Realtor.com or Zillow? It makes the search much easier.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> welllllll, im soo depressed. we turned down both of those houses for one reason or another. one last one to look at around here. more money than we wanted to spend but!!!!!!! what a house. perfectly flat 3.08 acres. all i could say to Mike was, but the house, but the house. everything we ever wanted. over priced but "what a house". we are having a few problems but if you all said a little prayer, we might make it happen.
> 
> it has a cute little barn, just big enough for hay and charlie and daisy. keep your fingers crossed for us. i just love it here. i should know by Friday.


Have you asked st Joseph for help? He is the patron of real estate, among other things.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 5, 2017)

well, still here, we are still working at getting the house.

However Thursday, Fri, Sat and Sunday i went to a CDE FEI no less it was awesome, i didn't know there was a really clean horse event, heeheehee. My friend in Windsor came in second for the whole show. her and her halfinger are truly awesome.

This is one of the reasons that i want to stay here, this is the winter driving haven.

one of the other reasons i like it here is because they have horse communities and we are bidding on some. yhis particular community everyone chips in a small portion of their land (already been done on our piece) and they have about 30 miles of trails behind us . it is so cool, AND you can name a trail after one of your deceased dogs. hehe


----------



## Peggy Porter (Nov 6, 2017)

Ok Jeannie, spill the beans! Lol! What is the name of this wonderful community? Website? I am longing to move to NC!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 6, 2017)

It is windsor, s. c. i forgot to say that they are having a show 18 and 19, it is called the MiniMonster CDE. it is ofcourse for minis and they have classes for even people like me who haven't done it yet. lots of minis here. i heard they will all but walk you through it. i am going to go to it and participate . my friend is going to help me with lessons until then.

i also heard that they have a ladies mini group that goes trail driving once a month AND out for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 6, 2017)

Sounds like horse heaven! Hope you find a place there.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 7, 2017)

our loan was approved, now we have to wait 10-15 days for the appraisal.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 7, 2017)

?!

I still have the toes and fingers crossed for smooth sailing through the closing on your property.

I wish Peanut and I could be with you for the CDE, it sounds like the perfect place to start out. I have never done one or even been to one. Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## jventresca (Nov 9, 2017)

I envy you being able to move to Windsor. Sounds like heaven on earth!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm just getting caught up on this thread. How exciting for you!!!! And it sounds like such an amazing place to live and play. Praying that this all works out for you. However, if it does, it sounds like you might get a lot of mini drivers showing up unexpectedly on your doorstep to share in your good fortune and fun.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 13, 2017)

Major, that would be awesome, did i mention we have extra rooms? Did i mention that there are all kinds of horse communities here, you don't have to be rich to be here.

AND PLEASE (NOT KIDDING) FEEL FREE TO COME BY ANYTIME.. a little notice woud be nice but drop in if you like you are my friends and you are welcome.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 13, 2017)

I MEAN ALL OF YOU ON THIS THREAD AND HOURS TO DRIVE AND DRIVING DAYS


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 14, 2017)

We're gonna have a party at Jeannie's!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 14, 2017)

I'll get my trailer ready to go!


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 15, 2017)

We'll have our own tiny version of the "National Drive"


----------



## jeanniecogan (Nov 22, 2017)

wellll friday i am leaving for Kentucky. we are hiring an ABF trailer to move our furniture. we havent seen the appraisal of the new house yet, but hopefully we will get it by friday or monday. i am soooo excited except about the drving there and back again. our son (Matt) is moving in with us temporarily and we should be settled before Christmas. Yippee. dont forget to plan your visit. ssspring will be here before you know it. one little request. a prayer for our safe move. thanks for all your support through this.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 23, 2017)

You got your prayer for that safe move! When you get settled can we see some pictures of your new home?


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 23, 2017)

Jeannie, did you get to go to the mini CDE? I was wondering and hoping that you got to go.


----------



## PintoPalLover (Nov 23, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> You got your prayer for that safe move! When you get settled can we see some pictures of your new home?


I second Cayuse's post , Jeannie


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 24, 2017)

We'll include you in our prayers for a safe and swift move. So happy and excited for you in your new place! Looking forward to your continuing story.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 2, 2017)

Have you settled in the new home or still in the moving process? I hope it is all going smooth as silk!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 3, 2017)

having some problems with the closing date. now i am stuck here in ky and my ponies are in sc. so i will keep you posted. mike says he is going down there tomorrow and look at the house, he hasnt seen it, and get everything settled. ..

the mini monster show was cancelled and nobody was more disappointed than me. i really wanted to see it and participate in it...sorry ladies i cant even make reservations for a moving truck.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 3, 2017)

Darn, I was hoping you were all done with the move and had it behind you. And that is disappointing about the mini show. I was thinking of you that week, hoping you were there driving and having a blast.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 9, 2017)

Sounds like your adventure is getting more "adventurous" and not in a good way. Moving is rarely smooth but I'm hoping and praying that things start lining up and working out for you quickly. I would be nice to be all settled in time to enjoy your Christmas. Would love to see pictures when you get your feet on the ground and that pretty spring green starts showing up all around


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 9, 2017)

thanks Major and everyone i promise u pics , hopefully soon


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 22, 2017)

MAYBE NOT. we didn't get the loan , they wanted mike's brothers will, Mike said no, and then they wanted a copy of the check that was a down payment from the people buying our house. can you imagine , they wanted us to give them someone else's private papers.

Mike is still down there and he is looking, he thinks if he doesn't find something to buy , he will look for a rentall. We haven' given up yet. oh! fortunately our buyers aren't in a hurry to get in, or we would be homeless.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 23, 2017)

10 years ago banks and loan agents got themselves into a pickle by giving people loans with nothing more than a wish and a promise and NOW they want 50 forms of ID, every tax return you've ever had, the personal info of anyone you've ever met, and your first born child. It's like they are punishing the public for the mistakes of their making. I'm so sorry for you guys. Maybe that one just wasn't meant to be. It's annoying to have people say that (I know, they said it to me for 3 years and I hated everyone who said it), but in the end it did work out for the best. I'm hoping for the best for you guys





Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 23, 2017)

Certainly turning out to be more of an adventure than you hoped it would be. So glad to hear you are not homeless. We lived in our RV for 14 months when we first moved to OK. We thought we could find a place really quick, but it didn't turn out that way. If someone had told me I was going to live in that trailer that long, I wouldn't have believed it.

Really weird about asking for a relative's will...


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 23, 2017)

That is bizarre about the will. It must be super stressful having sold your house and having that happen. Hopefully the right place will come along and all the pieces will fall easily into place. Maybe this just isn't the "right" one and fate is pointing you towards another. I will still keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you all for you kind words. i am back in sc with mike and we heard that quite a few houses are going on the market on the 1 st of january, so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 1, 2018)

we found 2 pieces of land that we like, and mike found a house that he is in love with. you girls will hate it, it has an inground pool. however it has an offer on it , but here we can put in a backup offer which we plan on doing tomorrow.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 1, 2018)

My New Years wish for you is that you find a happy home ASAP!

You can always fill in the pool if the property is perfect in every other way. That would be a pain, though, for sure.

Maybe once you had it (pool) you would use it?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 2, 2018)

Okay if you get the house with the pool AND you're close to all those driving trails AND I'd really like to meet you in person.... that sounds like the trifecta. You may be getting a visitor sooner rather than later. Although, I'd like to visit even without the pool. I haven't been out that way much and loved traveling with my family as a kid. I'd love to bring my son and hubby and our (borrowed) horse/camp trailer across the country. 

Here's to you getting the perfect place sooner rather than later. The searching is fun at first but eventually you just want to get settled I'm sure.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 8, 2018)

i can't get over it. we missed that house also. however our son Matt has decided not to sell his place so we may be moving in with him. he has a really nice set up and there is plenty of room for visitors. you can visit there also. wherever we are, you are welcome. of course your family as well.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 9, 2018)

Jeannie I am sorry to hear that you didn’t get a house. I firmly believe that things happen for a reason, and that you eventually will get exactly what you want. Maybe moving in with your son will give you some breathing room and you won’t feel so pressured. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 9, 2018)

Sounds a lot like our search for property. Every time we'd find one it would fall through, or the seller would change his mind and not sell, or it would be under contract. It took us 2 years but the property we found ended up being exactly what we needed. Doesn't mean it didn't drive us crazy while we were shopping though. Still sending good vibes your way!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 26, 2018)

thank u all for your good wishes. the house is sold and we have to be out in 30 days. we are moving in with matt.

however, my real estate friend has found a brand new horse community that is selling lots this spring. 5 acres. we are already looking into having a house built on it and it looks do=able.

thanks again for all the well wishes and especially for the problems some of you had finding a place. made us realize they weren't just picking on us. hehehe.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 26, 2018)

i forgot to say that is right accross the street from the original trails i was talking about


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 27, 2018)

Sounds like things are moving forward for you finally. Hooray! A 5 acre plot to build the house you want sounds like a great opportunity. We are hoping to build on our 4+ acres next spring as well. Maybe we'll be swapping house building stories.... Here's to both of us continuing to move forward.

I am still jealous (but thrilled for you to no end) about all the horse trails so close. It's so nice to have access to something like that. A blessing for sure. Praying it all works out like it should for you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 27, 2018)

I am a little jealous also of your new equine community!

When we moved to our present area, we had a small RV set up for weekend stays on the property. We put our stuff in storage, thinking we would find a house quickly. Didn't happen. Either one would sell before it even hit the market, or the seller would change her mind after accepting our offer--gotta love a small town. We never had an intention to build here, but when no suitable houses turned up, we decided to build. I wasn't ready for that. We ended up being in the small RV, set up in a pasture, for 14 months! First came the barn/shop (of course) and then the house. The contractor took it to the sheet rock stage, and we worked on finishing it for 5 more loooong years, in between his full time job. It was not a pretty time in many ways, and we certainly would not do that again. But there were fun things also. My new miniature horse could be up close and personal with us, often poking his head into the RV door to say hello. (There is a special bond between us and Dapper Dan from that stressful time.)

Hope the rest of your relocation goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 27, 2018)

Well it sounds like you are half way home, in a real sense. Your house is sold and that is one half of the battle. Five acres sounds like the perfect size lot. Do you know what style house you might like? If I had to build from the bottom up, I would get a double wide and put it on a full foundation. They can just drive up and deliver it, like pizza ☺

I wish my husband and I had the!fortitude to move. I surely would love some land around us. I have some regrets that we did not put a bid on the one house that was actually available and horse friendly last summer. It had a huge attached barn that we would've been able to almost lunge the minis in (well, I!guess we really would've, come to think of it, in a small circle) had we reconfigured the stalls a bit. But the house was too small for us and my mom!to all live together. I think about that house almost every day. But the house we have now is "home" and that's what counts.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 29, 2018)

Marsha, thank you for sharing that!! We've been in the camper trailer for 2 years now, rehabbing the old (1944) home...I feel better now. Knowing that do-it-yourself takes time helps.

Jeannie, I'm in southern North Carolina. I've been watching your adventure with interest. If I remember correctly, you're about 3 hours from here. I do hope Spanky and I will get to meet you one day in the not too distant future!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 29, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Well it sounds like you are half way home, in a real sense. Your house is sold and that is one half of the battle. Five acres sounds like the perfect size lot. Do you know what style house you might like? If I had to build from the bottom up, I would get a double wide and put it on a full foundation. They can just drive up and deliver it, like pizza ☺


We've looked into this option for our 4 acres. We could afford a larger home this way and it would be done so much quicker. We're planning to build a barn as well so it would give us more money to put into the barn.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 30, 2018)

yes , i have calmed down since we have a plan. thanks again to all of you for all the encouraging comments.

Sarah, my email from u said dear jeannie, and no message, just thought u should know


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 30, 2018)

What! That was like a half page, heartfelt email! Gah! Computers. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 1, 2018)

silvercity i too will look forward to meeting you.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 15, 2018)

well im still in kentucky. we have had so much snow and rain that we can't think of getting a trailer or truck in here. we are really stuck, supposed to rain next 8 more days.

Cayuse, my minis are with me here. haven't been able to even think of driving. they are sooo bored. mike is going to try to leave so we can buy the land and get the house started. i will keep you all posted


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 15, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> well im still in kentucky. we have had so much snow and rain that we can't think of getting a trailer or truck in here. we are really stuck, supposed to rain next 8 more days.
> 
> Cayuse, my minis are with me here. haven't been able to even think of driving. they are sooo bored. mike is going to try to leave so we can buy the land and get the house started. i will keep you all posted


Sure wish we could have some of that rain here. We have had less than .2" since last October. Wheat won't even germinate in the fields. But how frustrating for you! Hope you get a rainbow very soon--especially one with a pot of gold at the end.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 15, 2018)

I never think of Kentucky as having snow for some reason. I have not had much luck getting mine put either, I had three days last week that it was nice enough to ground drive, then it snowed, rained, froze and the ice rink returned. Today it is 50 so maybe I can get one out this weekend. They are pretty bored, too. Been a long winter.

Glad your minis are still home with you. I thought maybe they were in one location and you in another.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 23, 2018)

Jeannie are you ok? I see on TV that there is a lot of flooding in Kentucky right now. I hope you!are on high ground.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 24, 2018)

yes, we are ok, but there is no way we can get out of here. all the barn stuff is up in the garage, but want get a truck in here.

mike is still here he is afraid to leave me here with all this water. im still packing. the house belongs to someone else now, but he still lets us stay cause of the water.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2018)

Good grief! Adventure piled upon adventure!!


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 24, 2018)

Glad that you are OK. What an ordeal! I hope that you end up in a perfect home and never have to move again!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 24, 2018)

thank you Cayuse.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 5, 2018)

How are things on the "Adventure Front"? I am just getting caught up. Sounds like Adventure was the correct title for your thread in so many ways. I hope things are drying out for you. We've done the flood thing and it's not fun. Soggy stuff is so.... depressing... messy....? for lack of better terms.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 11, 2018)

those words all sound right to me.

WELL OFF AGAIN TO SC. YES THIS IS IT. MON TUES WED WE FINISH PACKING , MIKE COME HOME WED EVENING, THURSDAY THE ABF TRUCK COMES AND PARKS A LARGE TRAILER WHEREVER WE WANT IT. THURS NIGHT 4 VERY HARD WORKING TEENAGERS COME AND START LOADING. GO HOME AND COME BACK FRIDAY AND FINISH LOADING. SATURDAY AM WE ARE OFF. L-A-S-T T-R-I-P.

Mike wants to put the important stuff in first and then put stuff in according to need and worth. i don't think that will work. if you put furniture in first you will have a lot of wasted space. i think we should load boxes first, to the ceiling and tie them all down

we are taking 12 ft panels and 5 stall panels and 4 gates. i think they should go in first also they will be then crammed in by the boxes which will keep them from shifting or falling and then put stuff in according to need and worth, what do you guys think.?????


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 11, 2018)

Furniture goes last!so you can pull out a chair and sit down and celebrate when you get there!!!

I would put the horse stuff in last too. Just in case you need it in a hurry.

If you are on any medication, make sure it doesn't get lost in all the packing (that is the old nurse in me talking, ignore her if you want, lol, she is a worry wart!) it can be a pain in the rear to have to get refills in the middle of moving. BTDT when my mom moved in with us, and it was only a two mile move!

Good Luck!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 12, 2018)

Every time I see a U Haul with the "Adventure in Moving" logo on the side I cringe. Too many moves in my life!

If things are not going to stay on the truck, then load however things fit best. Uniform sized boxes are easiest. You can sometimes get used ones from a moving company for bargain. Or look on the local craigs list for people getting rid of theirs. Buy a box of wrapping paper from the moving company; it is so much easier to use than inky newspapers.

And here's hoping the Adventure ends smoothly and you all live happily ever after!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 12, 2018)

Marsha , too many moves for us too. we moved from cleveland to sfo 0n a plane , that was easy. then from sfo to cleveland with a uhaul truck "adventure in moving:".then from cleveland back to sfo uhaul again. then from sfo to roswell, nm. from roswell to kentucky. gathering kids dogs and horses all the way. thanks for the advice ladies. will keep u posted.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Jeannie!

Is the Adventure over?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 25, 2018)

almost!!!!! i arrived her Friday morning, 2 days ago.i drove all night because my helpers? got my truck and trailer stuck in the mud and i had to be here for the moving trucks arrival. Whatever can happen will happen it's the irish luck. Mike felldown on sunday morning and landed on his tail bone. so that put him out of business for a while and i had to leave him there, he is healing well and planning on leaving this friday. wish him luck. i amstill recuperating from the last several months, but am feeling better every day. thanks so much for all your advice and help through all this, my best friends


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 25, 2018)

Jeannie is Mike you son or hubby? I know I should know, but I forget! I hope he heals up soon, no fun in having to sit in a car or truck on a long haul when your "tail end" hurts.

Are you able to get some rest? I hope so.

How are the minis doing?


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 26, 2018)

Glad you made it there safe and sound. Praying for Mike to feel better and be joining you soon!

I agree that "Adventures in Moving" is a terrible slogan. Driving a U-Haul across the country, IMO, is akin to torture.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 27, 2018)

Mike is my hubby, Matt is our youngest son. yes i am restting up very happy to be planted. ponies are fine, this is a second home to them. Oh i drove charlie , will have to add it on. thanks again for all your help

DONT FORGET TO VISIT.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 18, 2018)

geen a long time since i wrote on this thread,  we are settled in a our son's home.    this is 24 acres with a really nice barn and 4   4 acre pastures with a dressage arena and a jumping arena.

The move was really traumatic,  we ended up leaving a lot of small things we really wanted to bring.  we ended up using 1 uhaul trailer 6'X12', 1 entire ABF truck ( 2 levels), and then in the end we needed another UHaul truck,  not to mention i barely got my dogs and minis in the truck and trailer.

Things are great ,as i hoped, down here, they have a group called the 'Aiken Driving Club', last saturday my friend Rebecca invited me the the club barbeque,  it was real fun,  i  met 4 or 5 ladies that have minis,  also some that have big ponies and all the way to drafts.   they have  shows and all summer they have play days and drives that they drive for a while and have a picnic along the way.

Rebecca is teaching me driven dressage so i can join in the schooling shows.  i did ridden dressage years ago,  but it is all new to me with the cart.   i hope i can stay healthy long enough to emjoy a few years of this.      more later.   EXCEPT, IF YOU WANT TO VISIT YOU ARE STILL WELCOME.  HERE AT MATT'S OR IF WE EVER FIND A PLACE.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2018)

A driving club!!  I am happy where I am, but that almost makes me jealous!  Enjoy!


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 19, 2018)

Jeannie you are living my dream! We have talked about moving to NC, but I really don't think it will ever happen. I am so glad you are settled in and enjoying yourself! I would love to see photos.


----------



## Cayuse (May 19, 2018)

It is so good to hear that you have settled in to your new digs and have made new friends.  The driving club sounds very active with so!ething for everyone,  I wish we had one around here like that.

I'd love to hear all about your lessons sometime.  And pictures!

Have some fun for me ?!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 21, 2018)

So glad you are finally settled! Moving is hard and it sounds like your move was no exception. I'm sorry you had to leave some things behind. But I'm so happy you all made it safe and sound to your son's house.

How great to have a driving club to belong to. Maybe someday I'll be able to move to an area where driving is more commonplace. I too would love to see some pictures as you progress with you lessons.

Lots of love! And here's to hoping I'm able to come visit at some point. I'd love to finally meet you in person.


----------



## jeanniecogan (May 22, 2018)

i , too loved the idea of an active club.  i think it will be fun.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jun 9, 2018)

WELL FINALLY.   I WON.  AFTER ALL THIS TIME WE WROTE A CONTRACT FOR 6 ACRES IN THE HORSE COMMUNITY.   YEAHHHHHHH.   WE LOOKED AT EVERTHING THERE WAS TO SEE. YIPPEE  YIPPEEE.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 9, 2018)

I am so excited for you Jeannie! I hope everything goes smoothly for you and that you get moved in and settled in time to enjoy some driving!



jeanniecogan said:


> WELL FINALLY.   I WON.  AFTER ALL THIS TIME WE WROTE A CONTRACT FOR 6 ACRES IN THE HORSE COMMUNITY.   YEAHHHHHHH.   WE LOOKED AT EVERTHING THERE WAS TO SEE. YIPPEE  YIPPEEE.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 9, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> WELL FINALLY.   I WON.  AFTER ALL THIS TIME WE WROTE A CONTRACT FOR 6 ACRES IN THE HORSE COMMUNITY.   YEAHHHHHHH.   WE LOOKED AT EVERTHING THERE WAS TO SEE. YIPPEE  YIPPEEE.


  :ThumbUp  and  :yeah


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 20, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> WELL FINALLY.   I WON.  AFTER ALL THIS TIME WE WROTE A CONTRACT FOR 6 ACRES IN THE HORSE COMMUNITY.   YEAHHHHHHH.   WE LOOKED AT EVERTHING THERE WAS TO SEE. YIPPEE  YIPPEEE.


:HappyBounce  Happy Happy Happy! 6 Acres to call home. I'm so thrilled for you. Sometimes it's hard to wait for the right one to come along but once it does you realize there was a reason. :HappyBounce


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 9, 2018)

Jeannie, are you building a house or did one come with the six acres?  I just realized I didn't know!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 9, 2018)

This is the original place i wanted to be.  horse community, trails and trails.  Brand new comm they just named it last week   "SINGLE TREE FARMS  .   Now our builder has disappeared.   isn't life great.  hehehehhe


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 10, 2018)

Well that certainly stinks about the builder ?.  But the community sounds nice.  Can you use another builder?  Maybe this builder is on an extended 4th of July holiday?

Does the community have a barn that everyone shares or does each individual property have their own barn?  It would be fun to plan building.barn just the way you want it.  Even if it is  a pasture and run in sheds, it would be great to have a set up that was custom to how you need to use it.  I have a wish list ☺ but I don't know if I will ever get to it.  

Fingers crossed that the builder reappears.

UhOh,  I just had a thought, he hasn't started building yet has he and left half way done????


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 7, 2018)

haha Cayuse,  that will probably be next.    took a while, but they let us pay for our property. 

,  this is a strange place.  we are frustrated here at matts,  he has so many rules and now he is on a health kick.  Jersey his daughter (12) just left this morning, but not before his ex wife spent 2 days here.    now he is having 2  friends move into the house.    ahhhhhhhhhhh.

anyhow we have our health and we will get there.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 7, 2018)

Sounds like the adventure is continuing.  Hope it has a happy ending soon!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 8, 2018)

Jeannie I am sorry to hear that things are not moving forward as planned. I would live in a pop up camper for awhile if I could have my horses with me. The house is not as important as the barn and pastures, right??? Fingers crossed things start moving in the right direction soon!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 8, 2018)

I had the same through as Peggy. Could you get a small travel trailer and put it on the property while the house is.being built?  Maybe get a small pre built shed  from Home Depot for the minis and some hot tape and make a paddock for them so they could be with you?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 13, 2018)

Peggy, u are exactly right     and you too Cayuse.  im working on it.   they said it would be 6 to 8 months to build a house. i must be in the old south hehe


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> Peggy, u are exactly right     and you too Cayuse.  im working on it.   they said it would be 6 to 8 months to build a house. i must be in the old south hehe


You'll be fortunate if it is finished in that time.  Are you looking at "turn key", or do you plan to finish part of it yourself?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 24, 2018)

no finishing part of it for us, mike is 80 yrs old and im in no condition to even paint.

we picked out our house and builder .  signing paperwork monday or tuesday.  keep u posted


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 25, 2018)

How exciting! I am dying to build a house on our acreage but hubby is a little gun shy. Personality differences between us   Happy building! Hope it goes smoothly. I'd love to see the layout of the house you are building.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 12, 2018)

Jeannie I have been thinking about you all week, are you in the path of this hurricane that is headed towards the Carolina's or are you far enough inland so it won't be a direct hit?  I hope you are in a safe area. Let us know, OK?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 15, 2018)

we are 90 miles inland,  e are getting part of it but not too bad ,  nothing like the coast. i feel so bad for them.   we are getting a lot of wind, and a little rain.  thanks for asking.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 16, 2018)

Glad you are OK.  A major hurricane is another "adventure" that you don't need!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 16, 2018)

absolutely


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 30, 2018)

I am so excited,  we r not building a house.    go to ZILLOW.COM  and put in   494 fox pond road,     Aiken, sc..  We just bought it.

all it needs is a barn and some fencing.  and we should be in in 4 to 6 weeks.

mike found it thursday,   the guy hasnt put the road in to the property we bought in the horse community,  no road , no electricity,  no builder.  cant have the 2nd one without the first one so of course you cant have the third one without the 1st and  2nd ones.  jerk.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 1, 2018)

That place is gorgeous.  All that field! The minis will get lost .  Looks like the neighbors might have a horse?


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow! What a great home and that 12 acres!!!! Fantastic find. You can put some mighty fun driving tracks in on a 12 acre piece of land. You could build your own CDE course!

 Hooray for not having to build a home. I keep hoping we'll find property with a home on it and then we can sell our house in town and acreage out of town. Can't wait to see the barn you put up!

Oh... and if it were my house I may never come out of that bathtub!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 1, 2018)

MC  u can have a bath when u come to visit.  all day.    heeheehee.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 23, 2018)

6days and counting. we are getting to close early.   maybe.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 2, 2018)

Can we have an update? Did you close? Have you moved? Hope everything is/has gone smoothly!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi Jeannie, I was thinking about you today. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## North Carolina Miniatures (Nov 18, 2018)

jeanniecogan said:


> I am taking Charlie, Daisy and Bonnie to South Carolina. We are going to visit my son Matt and a good friend. While i am there i am going to LOOK FOR A PLACE TO BUY. We are tired of the weather here and we are so far from shopping of any kind.
> 
> So i will keep you posted and a little prayer will help.


----------



## North Carolina Miniatures (Nov 18, 2018)

So are you moving in or out of SC?


----------



## HomesteadFox (Dec 12, 2018)

I am sure you are busy moving, I have been following this and just want to say I hope everything is going smooth!! Can't wait to see what you build for the minis on that pretty property.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 21, 2018)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF YOU. THE HOUSE DEAL WENT BAD,AND WE HAVE BEEN SO DOWN IN THE DUMPS I COULDN'T EVEN TALK ABOUT IT.

THE SELLERS THREW IN A LIST OF COVENENTS 5 DAYS BEFORE CLOSING. VERY UNACCEPTABLE, FOR INSTANCE IF MY DOGS WENT OUTSIDE THEY HAD TO BE ON A LEASH, MUZZELED AND IN A FENCE, ALL OF THOSE THINGS. ANOTHER THING WAS THAT THESE COVENENTS WENT WITH THE HOUSE UNTIL 2038.

ON THE BRIGHTER SIDE, MIKE FOUND US A PLACE WITH 10 ACRES, THE ABSOLUTE HOUSE I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR. CLOSING DATE IS JANUARY 18
THESE PEOPLE SEEM PRETTY NORMAL. SAY A LITTLE PRAYER FOR US PLEASE.

LOOK AT 471 PINE ACRES ROAD AIKEN, S C 29853. AND TELL ME WHAT U THINK


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 21, 2018)

OH, IT'S ON REALESTATE.COM


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 21, 2018)

Oh that is miserable about the closing and the covenants. Was it in a neighborhood that had a Home Owners Association? My parents lived in a neighborhood in Arizona with an HOA and it made everyone's life miserable with all these rules and regs they would think up.
My husband and I have been house shopping. It is difficult and stressful to say the least. We will have to buy, and then sell current house. The inventory of houses with any land is pretty low right now.
I will look up your new prospect when I get a minute. I hope this one works out for you!
Wishing you and your family a very Merry Christmas and hopefully the New Year will finally bring you a new home. 
Hang in there!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 21, 2018)

Oh, my. Hope your adventures have a happy ending .


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 22, 2018)

What a great house. So open and full of light. Really a very pretty home and you can't beat 10 acres. So sorry about the last home. I know I hate when people say this to me but everything really does happen for a reason. I hate when people try to throw things in at the very end. Covenants drive me bonkers. If I'm buying a home and land I really don't want someone else dictating how I live. Now I can understand being a good neighbor and not a burden to the homeowners around me but really...

January 18th is my birthday so I'm feeling like this one is THE ONE


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 22, 2018)

i forgot to tell u that we looked at this house last spring and mike didn;t like the dirt road. we both liked the house , but it was a little run down. well someone else bought it and fixed it up realy nice,. also, it is right accross from my friend rebecca and also 30 MILES OF DRIVING TRAILS. The same 30 miles ive been talking about. march starts nice weather here , so start making plans. and say a prayer for us to have some good luck. love you all

ps, mc i stiil am getting the big bathtub


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 23, 2018)

Finally had a minute to check out the house. Lovely! My toes and fingers are crossed for good luck for you.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 3, 2019)

15 days to go. still looking good


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 4, 2019)

Fingers crossed and saying a little prayer that things go through for you this time


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 20, 2019)

So did you move in? I’ve been following your story, even tho I haven’t been able to post. I certainly hope so!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 26, 2019)

Jeannie are you still here on the forum? We’d like to hear from you!
I have also sent you a private message here if you would like to reply.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2019)

I messaged her also. Haven't heard anything.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 31, 2019)

WOW!!!! im so sorry, to leave u all hanging. We are moved in, moved in on jan. 20th..we love it and are soooo happy here. After the first week Mike got up one morning and said, 'i love this house'. he says this every morning now. we are exhausted, and still moving. anyone wants to visit us, u are more than welcome. you are all as much a part of this move as we are. 471 PINE ACRES ROAD WINDSOR, SOUTH CAROLINA 29856. THANKS SO MUCH FOR ALL THE HELP. YOU ARE TRULY OUR FAMILY.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 31, 2019)

Woohoo! Jeannie I am so happy for You! Our move to NC is on hold as we work through some health problems for my husband. I’m sure it’s exhausting and exhilarating both! As I’ve said before, things happen for a reason, and you were meant for this house. CONGRATS!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 31, 2019)

I am doing the Happy Dance for you!
Enjoy your new home!
Are the minis moved in with you yet?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 31, 2019)

Bonnie, doberman, Maddie, small mixed dog, Charlie and daisymae are all with us. i will add more as i remember, so glad to be back on the forum.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 22, 2019)

Hooray! The adventure has landed you in an amazing place it sounds like! So good to hear from you again.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Sep 2, 2019)

I was very sad to see this in my Facebook news feed this morning. RIP, Jeannie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm in shock.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Sep 2, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I'm in shock.


Marsha, I can’t explain how bad this has hit me. Although we never met, I felt a friendship with Jeannie that I can’t explain. I have been sad all day.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 2, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear about this. I always loved Jeannie's posts and looked forward to hearing about her "Adventures". 
Peggy, thank you for letting us know. Do you know if her horses will be taken care of? 
This is sad news.
Godspeed Jeannie.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Sep 3, 2019)

Praying for her family and friends :'(


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm in total shock! I still have the sweet thank you note she wrote and sent to me after our first year as a "driving club". You don't meet many people like Jeannie anymore. Prayers for her family. I can't imagine how much she will be missed by them. Goodbye Jeannie, and thank you for your friendship.


----------



## North Carolina Miniatures (Apr 7, 2020)

Peggy Porter said:


> Woohoo! Jeannie I am so happy for You! Our move to NC is on hold as we work through some health problems for my husband. I’m sure it’s exhausting and exhilarating both! As I’ve said before, things happen for a reason, and you were meant for this house. CONGRATS!


Peggy Did you move to NC? I am in Selma near Smithfield. Darn it not in the mountains but I have great barns !!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Apr 7, 2020)

No we did not move. Myhusband has continuing health issues, and it 
apPears that we will not be able to go. We were hoping to make an event in Maggie Valley this spring, but now it is postponed. I will have to check out your area (virtually, of course)


----------

